# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Allah ın resulünün bizlere örnek oluşunu, hangi kaynaktan öğrenmeliyiz?

## halukgta

Şöyle bir başlık okumuştum, Peygamberimizin örnek oluşunu bizler, yalnız Kurâan dan mı öğrenip anlamalıyız? Aslında bu sorunun, tuzak bir soru olduğunu düşündüğüm için, yazımda bu konu üzerinde sizlerin, düşünmenize vesile olmak istedim. Bu sorunun cevabını mantık ve Kurâan süzgecinden geçirerek, birlikte önce düşünelim. Allah Kurâan da, Resulünü bakın nasıl bizlere örnek gösteriyor

Ahzab 21: Andolsun, ALLAHâIN RESULÜNDE sizin için; Allahâa ve ahiret gününe kavuşmayı uman, Allahâı çok zikreden kimseler için GÜZEL BİR ÖRNEK VARDIR. (Diyanet meali)

Allah ayetinde bizlere bir emir verip, tavsiyede bulunduysa, onu mutlaka doğru anlamalıyız ki, bizlerde doğrunun yolcusu olabilelim. Bu ayeti tebliğ alıp iman eden, Peygamberimizin zamanında yaşayanların işi kolay. Onu bizzat görüyorlar, şahit oluyorlar, böylece örnek alıyorlar. Ama bizlerin böyle bir imkânımız yok. Bu durumda bizler, Allah ın Resulünün örnek oluşundan faydalanamayacak mıyız? Elbette hayır. Allah Kurâan da bir hüküm verip Resulünü örnek gösterdiyse, onun hangi konularda bizlere örnek olduğundan da bahsetmiş olması gerekmez mi? Çünkü her şeyden nice örnekleri, değişik ifadelerle verdik, sizleri Kurâan dan sorumlu tutuyoruz, diyor Kurâan da. 

Diyelim ki, Allah ın Resulünün bizler için örnek oluşunu, yalnız Kurâan dan öğrenmemiz bizlere yetmez. Peki, bu durumda nereden, hangi kaynaklardan öğrenmeliyiz? Bakın inanılmaz, tedirgin edici bir soru ile karşılaştık bu durumda. Bizlere yüzlerce yıl öncesinden, rivayet yolla ulaşan bilgiler, sözler, hadislerden öğrenebiliriz diyebilirsiniz. Peki, Allah böyle bir yolu öneriyor mu? Yani Allah ın tüm Müslümanlara örnek gösterdiği Resulünü bugün günümüzde bizler, doğruluğundan emin olamayacağımız, rivayet edilen sözlerden, bilgilerden öğrenmemiz ne kadar doğru olur? Eğer yanlış bir örnek bilgiye inanırsak, Allah korusun yoldan saparız. Eğer Allah ın bu hükmü yani Resulünün örnek oluşunu, bizler eğer yalnız Kurâan dan öğrenemiyorsak, rivayet edilen bilgilerden öğreniyorsak, bu kapıyı diğer ayetleri öğrenmek içinde sonuna kadar açmış oluruz.

EVET, DOSTLAR AMAÇ AKLI, ZİHNİ BULANDIRMAK, TOPLUMDA ŞÜPHE UYANDIRMAK VE BÖYLECE BATIL VE RİVAYET KAPISINI ARALAYIP, BATILI HAK GÖSTERMEK, DOĞRU İZLENECEK, FAYDALANILACAK KAYNAKLAR ARASINA, RİVAYET VE SANI BİLGİLERİ ALMAKTIR ASIL AMAÇ.

İslam toplumunun genel çoğunluğu, ne yazık ki Kurâan ı yeterli görmediği için, tıpkı cahiliye toplumu Kitap ehli gibi, bölündü parçalandı ve ALLAH IN GÖNDERDİĞİ KİTAP, ATALARININ İNANÇLARINI YAŞAYABİLMEK ADINA YETERLİ GÖRÜLMEDİ. İlginçtir, Allah kitap ehline Ankebut 51. ayetinde, âKARŞILARINDA OKUNUP DURAN BIR KITABI, SANA İNDIRMİŞ OLMAMIZ ONLARA YETMİYOR MU?â diye uyardığı ve gönderdiği kitabın yeteceğini açıkça bizlere bildirdiği halde, günümüzde bizler, bu ve benzeri ayetlere gözlerimizi kapatıp, yalnız Kurâan ile İslam yaşanmaz diyebiliyoruz. Daha da ilginci, bu ayet bizlere değil, Kitap ehline söylenmiştir diyor, kendimizi bu ayetlerden sorumlu tutmuyoruz. Tabi bu durumda derste almıyoruz. Hatta yazımızın konusu olan konuda bile, Allah ın Resulünün bizlere örnek oluşunu, bizler yalnız Kurâan dan öğrenemeyiz, deme cesaretini gösteriyoruz.

Ahzab 21. Ayetin de Allah, Resulüm sizler için örnektir derken, özellikle Resul ismini kullanıyor NEBİ demiyor. Sizce neden olabilir? Hatırlayınız Allah Kurâan da eğer, bizlere bir ayet tebliğ etmek istiyorsa, özellikle RESULÜM diye geçer. Yani ayetlerin tebliğinde Nebi diye geçmez. Ya da konu daha iyi anlaşılsın diye, şöyle söylemek isterim. ALLAH NEBİYE UYUN DEĞİL, RESULE UYUN DER. ÇÜNKÜ RESUL YALNIZ VE YALNIZ BİZLERE ALLAH IN AYETİNİ TEBLİĞ ETMEKLE GÖREVLİDİRDE ONDAN. Tabi bu sözlerimden, Nebi ye uymayın anlamı çıkartılmamalıdır. Amacımız Kurâan ı doğru anlamak. Onun içi Allah, Resulüm sizler için örnektir diyor. Hatta Resulüme uymak, bana uymak gibidir diye de bizleri uyarır. Peki, neden söylüyor bu sözü Allah? Çünkü Allah diğer ayetlerinde, elçisini de uyarıp ve bizlere bakın neler söylemesini istiyor. âBEN SADECE BANA VAHYEDİLENE UYARIM. BEN SADECE APAÇIK BİR UYARICIYIM. (Ahkaf 9 ) RESULE DÜŞEN APAÇIK TEBLİĞDEN BAŞKA BİR ŞEY DEĞİLDİR. (Ankebut 18) ARTIK SEN ÖĞÜT VER! SEN ANCAK BIR ÖĞÜT VERICISIN. (Gaşiye 21).â Allah ın bunca açık ayetlerini tebliğ alıp, iman ettiğini söyleyen bazı kişiler, NE YANİ PEYGAMBERİMİZ POSTACIMIYDI, deme gafletine düşmektedirler. Batıl inançlarını yaşayabilmek adına, Allah ın ayetlerine kafa tuttuklarının, farkında bile değiller.

Ne yazık ki, batıla kapı aralamaya çalışanlar, Allah ın elçisinin bizlere hangi konularda örnek olduğunu, Kurâan dan anlamak istemiyorlar. ÇÜNKÜ KURâAN DA Kİ RESUL ÖRNEĞİ, ONLARIN BATIL VE ATALARININ RİVAYET İNANÇLARINI DOĞRULAMIYOR, KABUL ETMİYOR DA ONDAN. Kurâan da ki Resul örneği, Allah ın dinine batıl ve hurafe karışmış ise ondan uzak duracaksın ve hakkın arayışında olacaksın gerçeğini gösteriyor. Hatırlayınız Peygamberimiz ÜMMİYDİ. Atalarının batıl inançlarını yaşayan, Kitap ehline tabi değildi. Allah ın Resulü bugün aramızda olsa, İslam ı cemaat ve tarikatlar yoluyla yaşayan, yalnız Kurâan ile İslam yaşanmaz diyen, batıl yolcularının asla yanına bile gitmezdi. ONUN İÇİN BUNLAR, ALLAH IN RESULÜNÜ KURâAN DAN DEĞİL, SANI VE RİVAYET BİLGİLERDEN ÖRNEK ALIRLAR. ONUN İÇİNDE HEP YANILIR, KURâAN IN, ALLAH IN YOLUNDAN SAPARLAR.

Allah ın elçisini örnek almak isteyen, onun nasıl bir davranış içinde olduğunu, insanlara nasıl davrandığını Kurâan dan örnek almalıdır. Allah ın Resulünün insanlara karşı sabırlı, hoş görülü, güvenilir olduğunu Kurâan dan anlıyoruz ve Allah diyor ki ayetinde, âŞÂYET SEN, KABA VE KATI YÜREKLİ OLSAYDIN, HİÇ ŞÜPHESİZ, ETRAFINDAN AYRILIP GİDERLERDİ..â Bizler Allah ın Resulü nün bu davranışını hangimiz örnek alıp, hayatımıza geçiriyoruz? Allah ın Resulü, Allah ın hazineleri benim yanımda değil, bende sizler gibi bir insanım. Ben yalnız Allah ın vah yettiğini hayatıma geçiririm dediği halde, bizler Allah ın Resulünün bu örnekliğini Kurâan dan almayıp, batıl ve rivayetlerden aldığımız için, akla gelmez olayları, davranışları, yanlış bilgileri, olağan üstü olayları, Allah ın Resulüne nispet etmekten çekinmiyoruz. Allah ın Resulünün tek rehberi Kurâan dı. Elbette böyle olunca, bazı kişiler Allah ın Resulünün örnek oluşunu, Kurâan dan değil, rivayetlerden öğrenmek isteyecek, onlara Kurâan yetmeyecektir.

Allah ın Resulü uyarıcıdır, şahittir, müjdecidir diyor Kurâan. Peki, hangi kitapla uyarır, ona şahitlik yapar ve müjde verir? YALNIZ VE YALNIZ KURâAN İLE VERDİĞİNİ ALLAH SÖYLÜYOR. Allah ın Resulünü örnek alan, yalnız Kurâan a uyar ve yalnız Kurâan ı din kardeşlerine hatırlatır, anlatır. Allah ın elçisi şunu söylüyor Kurâan da. âBİLİYORSUNUZ Kİ SİZLERE TEBLİĞ ETTİĞİM BU İŞE KARŞILIK, SİZDEN HİÇBİR ÜCRET ALMIYORUM, MÜKÂFATIMI ALLAH VERECEKTİR.â Bu örnekliği tebliğ alan bir Müslüman, asla maddi çıkarları peşinde olup, farklı isimler altında paralar toplayan, altında son model arabalarda gezip, saraylarda oturan insanların ardı sıra gitmez. Hiçbir mesleği olmadığı halde, zenginliğinin hesabı tutulamayan şeyhlerin, velilerin ardından gidenler, ALLAH IN RESULÜNÜ ÖRNEK ALMAYANLARDIR.

Bir insanı doğru örnek almak istiyorsak, önce onu doğru tanımalıyız ki, onu doğru örnek alalım. Allah Nisa suresi 87. ayetinde, SÖZ BAKIMINDAN ALLAH DAN DAHA DOĞRU KİM VARDIR diyorsa, bizler Allah ın Resulünü, emin olamayacağımız sözler ışığında değil, Allah ın sözleri Kurâan ışığın da tanımalıyız ve örnek almalıyız. Eğer bizler Allah ın Resulünü, doğru bilgilerle örnek alırsak, ondan istifade eder, ondan faydalanırız. Yanlış bilgilerle örnek alırsak, hem ona iftira atmış, hem de kendimize şeytanı örnek almış oluruz ama farkında bile olamayız. Hz. Muhammed i örnek almak isteyen, batıldan ve hurafeden uzak, yalnız Kurâan ın ipine sarılır. Çünkü Allah ın Resulü yalnız vahye uymuş, asla onun dışına çıkmamıştır. Bu konuda İsra suresi 74 ve 75. ayetlerinde Allah, elçisinin neredeyse onlara birazcık meyledecektin derken, batıl yolcusu kitap ehlinin, bazı sözlerini din adına kabul etmek üzereyken, vazgeçtiği örneği verilir. Eğer bunu yapsaydın, yani vah yettiğimizin dışına çıksaydın, ölümün ve acının sıkıntılarını sana, kat kat tattırırdık diyerek uyarıyor. 

İşte Resulün, bizler için örnekleri bunlardır. Ama Kurâan ı yeterli görmeyen, atalarının rivayet inançlarını da din zannedenler, Resulün Kurâan da ki bu örnekliğini görmek, hatta duymak bile istemezler. Onların varsa yoksa örnekliği, emin olamayacakları rivayet, sanı sözlerdir.

Değerli din kardeşlerim. Allah ın Resulü bizler için örnektir. Yazdıklarımın dışında, Allah ın Resulünün daha birçok, bizler için örnek oluşunu, lütfen Kurâan ı anlayarak ve düşünerek okuyarak anlamaya çalışalım. Onun örnekliğini lütfen emin olamayacağımız kaynaklardan değil, kesin emin olduğumuz Kurâan dan öğrenelim ve hayatımıza geçirelim. 

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------


## fethibayram

Keşke öğrendiklerimizi günlük yaşamımızda uygulayabilsek. İslam peygamberinin her hareketi bizlere günlük hayatımızda örnek oluşturacak niteliktedir. Türk milletini yücelten de gündelik hayatlarından tutun devlet yönetimine kadar bu hareketleri örnek almaktır esasında. Gel gör ki kapitalizmin dişlileri arasında sıkışmış olan yüce Türk milletinin gözünü para bürümüştür günümüzde. Özellikle "beyaz yakalı" olarak nitelendirdiğimiz aşırı liberal kesim tarafından takip edilen yaşam tarzı; ucuz Avrupa ülkelerinde vur patlasın çal oynasın tatiller, Yunanistan'da, Bulgaristan'da, Karadağ'da emlak satın almak ve diğer yöntemlerle Avrupa vatandaşlığına geçiş, Avrupai yaşama son derece özenmek bizden bu değerleri söküp almıştır. Umuyorum ki Türk milletinin gözü yakın zamanda açılacaktır.

----------

